# Shimano stella?



## 4wahoo850 (Jul 16, 2012)

Does anyone ever fish with the smaller stellas inshore? wanting to know if its work the $$$


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I have fished with them several times (customer's reels) and have to say they are indeed awesome but whether they are worth the 700+ price tag is really the buyer's opinion and nobody elses. If you flinch when you buy one, or have to ration out your lunch and gas money for the rest of the week, then you probably shouldn't buy one.

IMO, the best all around inshore spinner is still the Shimano Stradic, either the regular version of the Ci4. The Ci4 is much lighter and smoother for the little bit extra.


----------



## romadfishrman (Jan 23, 2009)

I own a 4000FD and I king fish off the piers with it, catch redfish and throw large baits for gator trout. You get what you pay for. Everything on them is top of the line. The warranty service is awesome and they utilize best materials and the newest technologies for fishing. I wish they would make a 3000sw but the new FEs are sweet little reels. In my opinion they are worth it but not something, as with all fishing gear, to go in debt over. If your hobby is fishing stellas are one of those items that you put on your dreamsheet and drool over in magazines until you can afford one. Its like bow hunting. Is it really worth it for the compound bow with all the extras and a carbon fiber shaft with diamond encrusted broad heads? (just trying to make a point don't know a whole lot about hunting) when a recurve and wooden arrows with stone tips work.


----------



## Worn Out (May 10, 2008)

*I have..*

a 3000 and just bought a 4000 at the Outcast sale. They are both smooth as silk I also have had a Sustain 2500 since buying the 3000. It is difficult to discern a difference in the two since you can't use them both at the same time. I guess the the comparison would be comprable to shooting two high end shotguns of the same brand; they're both sweet !
I never thought I would leave Penn, but now my slammers are rigged for live bait and my SS's are rigged for trolling...


----------



## tbyrd212 (Jul 29, 2012)

Dont give up on the Penn I have a few of the penn battles and i love them. I have them all the way from the 3000 for trout and 4000 for reds to kings and i also have a 8000 that handles AJs with no prob and the reels are around $100. They have come a long way give them a look...


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

Chris V said:


> I have fished with them several times (customer's reels) and have to say they are indeed awesome but whether they are worth the 700+ price tag is really the buyer's opinion and nobody elses. If you flinch when you buy one, or have to ration out your lunch and gas money for the rest of the week, then you probably shouldn't buy one.
> 
> IMO, the best all around inshore spinner is still the Shimano Stradic, either the regular version of the Ci4. The Ci4 is much lighter and smoother for the little bit extra.


This. :thumbsup: the advantage of the Stella is definitely on the larger size reels. I love my 8000 but I won't buy any smaller. I will by a couple ci4's for the price of one Stella.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I have a couple of Stella 8000SWPGs and wouldn't consider anything less for offshore, but inshore is a different scenario and I just can't justify a 750.00 trout reel.

I have a couple battles as well for inshore and love them. Very hard to heat for the money.


----------



## Redtracker (Dec 28, 2011)

Ci4 in the 4000 and 3000. Also FJ 4000. And a FJ 80000 for offshore


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

My 8 year old stella has been flawless... I can't open it, and it has never been back to the factory....it's on a well tested, Loomis GLX "trout" rod. In my opinion, the next best reel would be the Fin-Or Ahabs.


----------



## 4wahoo850 (Jul 16, 2012)

Cool. Thanks for the feed back everyone. I might just stick with my diawa ballistics and my stradics for now. Might be a good christmas present for myself this year tho.


----------

